# where can i buy Lava Lamp in delhi ??



## saurabh kakkar (May 8, 2008)

I m really interested i buying a Lava lamp Can any one tell me where Can i buy 
Lava Lamp in delhi ?? and how much it will cost ??


----------



## enticer86 (May 8, 2008)

I saw one at Shopper's Stop, Ansal Place for abt 4k


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 8, 2008)

This might help for sure
*www.erodov.com/community/showthread.php?t=6399


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

^^^
Yeah, You can buy from KMD.
He is reliable person.


----------



## giyuty90 (May 10, 2008)

You can go to Amazon.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 12, 2008)

@ Sukhdeep Singh hey thanks for this valuable info sorry for late reply my net was not working


----------



## techno_funky (May 12, 2008)

Lava lamps need cold weather to work ... unless you have a centrally AC'd house which is 24/7 on it wont work.... I even doubt it would work in the AC ...

People who wonw this do correct me if iam wrong ...


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

y dont u try makin 1 urself......searched google for makin 1 and found plenty of sites

so much better to make it urself


----------



## tarey_g (May 13, 2008)

I was also going to suggest the erodov link, reliable guy.


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

Try plasma lamps, they are more tolerant to temperatures AFAIK


----------

